# Help with transfer test presses



## thebigdaddyray (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello All,

I have had a call back for cracked F&M .20 program transfer. I am trying to ensure there wasn't any errors on my side. I am test pressing a transfer on another Tee. 
I plan to cut the transfer adjust temps / dwell / and pressure and document all.
My question is if I press one cut piece of the transfer on to the shirt at a certain temp / dwell how can I press another piece of transfer at a different temp / dwell with out re-pressing the first one ?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Cut the transfer into smaller pieces and use different parts of the shirt.

Can you split shirts on the Geo Knight? That would make it easier.


----------



## thebigdaddyray (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Wormil didnt think of that i'll sleeve the shirt onto the lower platen and rotate it around. 
Gotta love this forum!


----------

